# Equinox: plugins und features



## Siassei (12. Feb 2011)

Hallo,

ein OSGi-Bundle ist gleich ein "eclipse" plugin und umgekehrt. Wenn man Equinox benutzt, dann hat man einen features und plugins Ordner.

Wo ist nun der Unterschied?
Was interessiert mich aus der Sicht von OSGi aus?

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## maki (12. Feb 2011)

Das Eclipse Plugin Konzet setzt aus OSGi auf, es erweitert es.

Für OSGi sind das alles Bndles, aber nicht jedes Bundle ist eben auch ein Eclipse Plugin


----------



## Siassei (12. Feb 2011)

Und featrues sind ...?


----------



## tfa (12. Feb 2011)

Siassei hat gesagt.:


> Und featrues sind ...?



Eine Zusammenfassung mehrerer Plugins, die gemeinsam einen Zweck erfüllen.


----------



## Wildcard (12. Feb 2011)

Plugins werden durch Features 'gemanaged'. Um Software über den Install Software Dialog installieren zu können musst du Features erstellen. Um Updaten zu können musst du Features erstellen.
Der Hintergrund ist einfach, das Bundles als Consumer Unit zu klein sind, daher fast man sie in Gruppen zusammen und nennt das dann Feature


----------



## Siassei (13. Feb 2011)

Noch mal Danke an euch. 

Zu den Features.
Das ist wohl eine Produkt aus Eclipse. In der OSGi-Spezifikation findet sich nichts zu den Features. Daher werde ich darauf verzichten. Sonst müsste ich eine "Unabhängigkeit" von den OSGi-Implementierungen aufgeben. Das möchte ich auf keinen Fall.

Wird OSGi in der Zukunft auch eine Möglichkeit zur Gruppierung von Bundles bieten?

Gruß,
  Thomas


----------



## Wildcard (13. Feb 2011)

Ja, Features kommen aus der Eclipse Welt und erfüllen auch nur dort einen Zweck. Wenn du Anwendungen für einen OSGi Container schreibst brauchst du keine Features, du solltest nur welche Anlegen wenn du Eclipse Plugins, oder einen Eclipse RCP schreiben möchtest.


----------



## maki (13. Feb 2011)

> Wird OSGi in der Zukunft auch eine Möglichkeit zur Gruppierung von Bundles bieten?


Habe nichts von solchen Plänen gehört.

Eclipse erweitert OSGi an einigen Stellen, manche sind redundant bzw. gibt es auch einen OSGi konformen Weg, bei anderen gibt es nur den Eclipse Weg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (13. Feb 2011)

Aries hat auch etwas ähnliches wie features, aber auf OSGi konformer bundle ebene

Apache Aries - Applications


----------

